# Forgeline Wheels, now available at AWE Tuning.



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

AWE Tuning has chosen Forgeline Forged Alloy Wheels as a premium wheel partner to complement the company’s own manufactured brand of premium performance upgrades for German autos. 










Every Forgeline wheel is engineered using computer-simulated finite element analysis and tested beyond SAE standards using real-world load variables to ensure strength, safety, and performance. Innovative features like I-beamed spokes, hidden titanium ARP fasteners, meticulously-engineered centers, and complex manufacturing techniques ensure that Forgeline wheels are strong, fast, and stunning.

Forgeline Wheels start at just over $1000 per wheel and will be sold through AWE Tuning’s consultative wheel process, which starts with a basic form that triggers contact from an AWE Tuning Forgeline Wheel Specialist. Want to learn more? Click here to get in touch with one of AWE Tuning’s Wheel Specialists.


----------

